# digital cutting patterns (cut & sew patterns)



## vlaj (Jan 31, 2013)

hi guys,
anyone offering sportswear cut & sew patterns...from t-shirts to hoodies, compression wear and sports uniforms no matter which sports...i tried everything but i didnt manage to find the right stuff online except a few shirts but not really what i need.


----------



## ZO6 KLR (Jan 8, 2013)

More than likely, you will not find much luck on here. Speaking for myself, I have spent tons of time and money producing my own patterns and would not be willing to sell and I am sure members that do cut and sew would feel the same. Patterns are what make each company different along with the quality of the printing, stitchwork, etc.

Patterns found online are basically generic and are not flattering as fas as the style and cut is concerned. You will get what you pay for.

You will need to source a pattern maker and a grader for this type of work. You need to conduct interviews with your pattern makers and make sure that they have experience in knits and stretch fabrics. Once you have found your desired pattern maker, you can send her a sample shirt for her to make a pattern. Once the pattern is derived it will then need to be assembled by a sample maker to make sure everything fits accordingly. If it doesn't, it needs to be sent back to the pattern maker to make the necessary changes. Once the pieces fit and are happy with the drape and overall look, this is what you will have graded.

One basic 5 panel basic crew shirt pattern can run between 400.00 and up. The quantity of the pieces to make the style of shirt and the number of grading sizes influence price as well. It isn't uncommon for a pattern to run into the thousands, but most are had for less than a grand.


----------



## vlaj (Jan 31, 2013)

zo6,
thanks for ur reply...from browsing similar topics on here i thought so but i still wanted to start this topic since i am sure many people have the same interests. for myself i do have a local guy who can do the patterns for me but i thought it was easier to try to fins something online or have people who would like to sell their patterns and also its a mtter of time since it takes a t least a week or two to have the guy so a pattern of a shirts depending on how much other request he has...i had him do an american football uniform for me and i am more than satisfied with how the digital pattern turned out and it did cost me way below the amounts u mentioned...to be honest i am sure i could start a business with just selling custom patterns for a price of lets say 200$ for any piece and id be a rich man soon  i might go with that though...so if anyone needs a custom pattern feel free to msg me. im located in croatia/europe 
not a single custom pattern will cost any of u guys more than 200$ + shipping from what i know the guy works on a lextra system and u get the patterns in any dxf, pdf and eps format.
and if theres still anyone willing to sell or swap patterns hit me up...

heres a pic of the digital pattern and the finished uniform i made out of it


----------



## ZO6 KLR (Jan 8, 2013)

vlaj, thanks for the info. Good to know.


----------



## TShirtCurry (Jun 12, 2016)

Just a shot in the dark here but have you tried looking around places like Etsy and Zazzle? You can see what different artist and designers are offering for sell on their site and if you like their work, you could try contacting them to see if you can set up a working relationship with them instead of just buying their stuff. Just an idea of course unless I am misunderstanding what it is you are asking.


----------



## bakedts (Jan 15, 2014)

In addition to our custom t-shirt shop we also have a commercial sewing factory. There is software that is relatively inexpensive that can be used to create patterns. You can also purchase numerous patterns from the software company that can be used outright or as a starting point for your own custom patterns.


----------



## vlaj (Jan 31, 2013)

ken,
thanks for the tip...i found some interesting stuff on etsy...ill give it a shot.


----------



## vlaj (Jan 31, 2013)

bakedts,
thanks...ill try to find some software as u mentioned...maybe it works...if u have any tip for an easy to use softeware id appreciate it...thanks again


----------



## bakedts (Jan 15, 2014)

Cameo seems to be fairly common and not super expensive. It is from wildginger (www.wildginger.com).


----------



## vlaj (Jan 31, 2013)

Im still collecting sportswear patterns...if anyone has something interesting plesase hit me up...football, baseball, rugby, handball, soccer...anything goes


----------



## sportfantees (Sep 25, 2017)

TShirtCurry said:


> Just a shot in the dark here but have you tried looking around places like Etsy and Zazzle? You can see what different artist and designers are offering for sell on their site and if you like their work, you could try contacting them to see if you can set up a working relationship with them instead of just buying their stuff. Just an idea of course unless I am misunderstanding what it is you are asking.


This is the type of answers I love seeing! I have done this exact thing and from my experience, most are willing to collaborate because after all....everyone has a price.


----------



## Nula (Sep 20, 2017)

As Mark says, pattern development is a costly, time consuming process to bring to a finished product. It would take a whole lot money to make me part with any of mine. Even then, I would think twice. Patterns are just too valuable. And unfortunately, business-wise it doesn't make sense to arm a competitor with the same product. Barriers to entry in cut and sew do prevent otherwise unwanted competition. It's a dog eat dog world out there!


----------

